# 14 days in Germany



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All,

Got 2 weeks off end July start of August. For a change the boss thought we should go to Germany instead of France/Italy.

I was stationed in Germany when in the army 40yrs ago but being a young un did not see much other than the places you should not see..

Any of you got any info of good places to go and see. Maybe you've done a 2wk tour.

Many thanks

Neil


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We're off doing similar this summer too, so will look on with great interest on the replies!

I suppose a lot will depend on what you are interested in doing other than sight-seeing: cycling, walking, etc.

Her ladyship enjoyed a couple of the therme's we visited so we'll consider including a couple more of these into our plans this year whilst plotting a trip to Bavaria.

Last year we did some of the Black Forest; Lake Titisee; Lake Constance (Uberlingen); Rhine Fall's and Fussen (Neuschwanstein Castle).

There's the romantic road from Wurzburg down to Fussen.

The Mosel - Trier to Koblenz seems the popular route option with plenty of stop-overs.

There's loads of choice and the road network is F.O.C!

Good luck with your planning and I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be along soon with great ideas.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

please give more details of the places we should not see :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We enjoyed a day in Rottenburg. We were there on a Sunday and there were a lot of re-enactors about.

The campsite on the confluence of the Rhine and the Moselle at Koblenz was an interesting one night stop-over. Watching the river traffic was fun.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

On our very first trip abroad in the van we only had two weeks to play with. We decided to do the Romantisch Strasse from Wurzberg to Fussen, then came back up Rudesheim an Rhein up to Koblenz the down the Mosel to Trier. Then Back to Calais via Luxemburg.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Any good cheap or free Stellplatz on the Romantic road anyone would recommend? Just been working through the Bord Atlas online when I saw this thread earlier. Not found anything fantastic to rivel the Stellplatz on the Mosel though so far.

Looks an interesting route. 

Im considering it for end of July / August.

sorry didnt mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*germany*

Thanks for the info. I have ordered my copy of Bord Altas from Vicarious Books. Will check out the stelplatz for the Romantic road.

BarryD highjack all you like if. Info is still info.

Neil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can get a free two month trial of the online Bord Atlas if you sign up and use this code 4992/13

http://www.bordatlas.de/abonnement-1.1.php

Ive been using it this afternoon. Prefer CC Infos though. The biggest dissapointment with the Bord Atlas site and I assume the book is that the GPS co-ordinates are not in decimal so you cannot just copy and paste them into Google Maps you have to mess about retyping them or converting them to decimal. I dont know why everyone online just doesnt use Decimal. Not that it matters as the Germans banned Streetview from most of their country anyway!  (see my other thread)

It translates ok in Chrome though.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> barryd"]Any good cheap or free Stellplatz on the Romantic road anyone would recommend? Just been working through the Bord Atlas online when I saw this thread earlier. Not found anything fantastic to rivel the Stellplatz on the Mosel though so far.
> 
> Looks an interesting route.
> 
> ...


Hey up.

We did the romantic road on our big trip last year, must admit apart from the end bit Fusson I/we was disappointed with just about all of it.. It is just a tourist trail to me.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been to Fussen twice Ray although didnt really stop last time on route to Austria. Thought it was ok but not over impressed.

Not much cop then?

If we are heading to Austria and Italy may as well go that way anyhow though.


----------

